# Hotels in Spain for UK TV Show



## thehotel

Dragonfly Film & Television, the BAFTA award winning production company behind pioneering primetime documentary series 'One Born Every Minute' are currently working on a brand new series of *‘The Hotel’* for Channel 4. 

We would like to find a hotel in Spain to be the centrepiece for this prime time series. We’re looking for a busy, vibrant hotel whose guests are in the most part, British families and couples. The hotel will need to be independent with British owners or managers and warm, colourful and entertaining staff. 

Using multiple small fixed cameras, the observational documentary will follow the daily goings on of one remarkable hotel. Filmed over one month, the show will capture compelling stories within ‘The Hotel’ and turn them into eight hours of prime time Channel 4 television.

This will be the 4th series of what has been a greatly successful show for Channel 4. 

*We are looking for any recommendations or advice from Ex-pats living in Spain as to what hotels or hoteliers would be appropriate for the show. Please do spread the word to anyone you think may be interested. Please post any thoughts below or email us direct at [email protected]*

Thank you in advance for you help. 

Sharon Tucker
Producer


----------

